# Going hunting



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Me and rhona all dressed up ready for the hunt


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a little confused. If it's winter, why is she wearing a fly mask? and the trees have green leaves on them.

you look super; so well turned out. even your makeup looks good.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks 
She has a fly mask on because she's a slight head shaker and when the sun is low in the winter it makes her head shaking a bit worst so with her wearing a fly mask it helps the situation a little bit .


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice !!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I grew up in NZ and I used to love watching the hunt clippity clop through town and see them running through the fields across the farms


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Soo much fun, very jealous. You guys look great!


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the comments guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

was it your first time hunting ?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like fun! Foxhunting is such a blast.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sooo, did you have a good day?!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looks lovely - Assume it was taken at the start of the season as the trees are still in leaf and you're in tweed
I do envy you


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought the liberals banned fox hunting.....

What a great tradition.....it's on my "to do" list.....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> I thought the liberals banned fox hunting.....
> 
> What a great tradition.....it's on my "to do" list.....


 The 'liberals haven't been in office in the UK for many years - they are now known as the Liberal democrats and are in a coalition government with the Conservative Party
The Fox hunting ban came into force when the UK had a Labour party in power but it was a majority vote across all parties.
The ban wasnt on Foxhunting in general only that it became illegal to allow the hounds to kill the fox - the fox has to be shot. The anti fox hunting campaign ran for many years and was driven by animals rights under the cruelty to animals act and supported by the majority vote who saw even a vermin animal being ripped apart while still alive as inhumane and barbaric. (I am quoting the way it was presented and not my own personal thoughts)
Hunts are now mostly run by someone laying an artificial scent which in fact does make for a better ride for the average supporter just wanting to enjoy a good gallop and jump across country and I think the number of followers has probably increased
Foxes are still shot, trapped and sometimes poisoned though as many live in towns/cities now as they do in the countryside as they find easier scavenging there
I hope you do get to go - its the best!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I might rethink the mask. It does restrict the horse's ability to see detail. Even though the drag hunts make use of established trails, the horse will still be going over some rough and uncertain footing. I might see what is causing the head shaking, first. Teeth?

Other than that, hope you had a great time. 

I disagree that drag hunts are more fun. It is the unpredictability of the hunt that is fun. And, it is a rare occasion that the fox is "ripped apart". Just saying. It was that horrible video of the Quorn Hunt killing the fox that put the final nail in the live hunt coffin in the UK, IMO.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

yep it was my first time. I haven't had Rhona long so it was her first time to... and yes it was lots of fun :d


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I might rethink the mask. It does restrict the horse's ability to see detail. Even though the drag hunts make use of established trails, the horse will still be going over some rough and uncertain footing. I might see what is causing the head shaking, first. Teeth?
> 
> Other than that, hope you had a great time.
> 
> I disagree that drag hunts are more fun. It is the unpredictability of the hunt that is fun. And, it is a rare occasion that the fox is "ripped apart". Just saying. It was that horrible video of the Quorn Hunt killing the fox that put the final nail in the live hunt coffin in the UK, IMO.


the mask is because she has photosensitive head shaking syndrome so the mask calms it down a bit. photosensitive head shaking is caused by direct sunlight and wind changes. since I have been using the mask it has worked wonders. thanks for your input.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> I might rethink the mask. It does restrict the horse's ability to see detail. Even though the drag hunts make use of established trails, the horse will still be going over some rough and uncertain footing. I might see what is causing the head shaking, first. Teeth?
> 
> Other than that, hope you had a great time.
> 
> I disagree that drag hunts are more fun. It is the unpredictability of the hunt that is fun. And, it is a rare occasion that the fox is "ripped apart". Just saying. It was that horrible video of the Quorn Hunt killing the fox that put the final nail in the live hunt coffin in the UK, IMO.


 No it was a large donation from the Political Animal Lobby that pretty much sealed the deal!!!
The problem with actual hunting as opposed to Drag (and I went on my first hunt aged 5 on a lead rein when I was 'blooded') is that sometimes hounds take you on routes that are really hard for many riders to navigate and left to find a way around can result in losing the hunt. I've jumped barbed wire with a jacket thrown over it and down sheer drops on occasions just to keep up, the other pain on a cold miserable day is when the scents poor you can sit around for ages twiddling your thumbs - very boring. The UK is also split up with 'no go' areas - busy roads, housing, land planted with winter crops and often farners who just dont want you on their land - hard to explain that to a fox.
Drag hunts tend to be faster and you do get smaller options where fences are big - or ways around so you can stay with the hunt if you arent brave or your horse isnt up to it
The lead hound normally kills the fox very quickly - usually snaps its neck - whats left does mostly get torn to pieces as the hounds are encouraged to hunt by 'bloodlust'
If you were brought up in the tradition of hunting you just accept these things as part of nature but for many people who ride their feelings are different and they arent really interested in foxes being killed - just in having a good ride that day.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My friend goes out wih the "real" hunt and often bemoans that she wish they would lay the trails as they are supposed to as with the drag hunts there is so much less hanging around. I ride with the bloodhounds chasing people which is brilliant fun! I personally wouldn't ride in a mask though.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Clava said:


> My friend goes out wih the "real" hunt and often bemoans that she wish they would lay the rails as they are supposed to as with the drag hunts there is so much less hanging around. I ride with the bloodhounds chasing people which is brilliant fun! I personally wouldn't ride in a mask though.


as I explained the mask helps. its not like the field fly masks where they are really thick it's a thin webbing so she can see fine but without to many uv rays getting through


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Alfie92 said:


> as I explained the mask helps. its not like the field fly masks where they are really thick it's a thin webbing so she can see fine but without to many uv rays getting through


 
I know them well , my Tb is a headshaker too, but I still wouldn't hunt in one.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

it just works well for me and my horse. I wouldn't put my horse in any danger she rides in it all the time so she's used to it. thanks anyways


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

Always wondered what hunting was like after all the uproar! Over here in Ireland they havnt passed any silly laws yet, but somedays out are soo boring. Waiting around because the hounds have a scent but its in land that the horses arnt allowed into and then we might not even get a jump. Drag hunting is so much more fun. Rhona looks amazing by the way 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks deise! Yeh drag hunting is pretty good as there is not as much waiting around as the scent has already been set up for the hounds. And as the scent is set up its more about the thrill if the ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

